
COVID in the Counties: Tracking Coronavirus Across the USA - mparr4
https://chartingcovid.com/
======
Ozzie_osman
Pretty cool. Would be nice to see deaths too.

~~~
Ozzie_osman
By which I mean a chart of the deaths... Not actual deaths.

